

Start a Company; It's Your Only Hope of Living the Life You Want  - sr3d
http://www.inc.com/michael-lazerow/start-a-company-its-your-only-hope-of-living-the-life-you-want.html?nav=next

======
OafTobark
This article assumes too many things. They act as though a person can't be
happy with a career. Starting a company is a path good for some, bad for
others. It all depends on what the individual wants.

~~~
byoung2
Exactly. There are some professions where you can get plenty of fulfillment
without starting your own company (it may even be impossible to start your own
company). Healthcare immediately comes to mind.

